
Children don't ruin women's careers – husbands do, Harvard study finds - bootload
http://news.nationalpost.com//news/world/children-dont-ruin-womens-careers-husbands-do-harvard-study-finds
======
cLeEOGPw
Don't marry, don't have kids and cut all contact with your old parents, so
they don't hold you back if they get sick either. Money and career, after all,
is the meaning of life.

~~~
MollyR
Seriously, sometimes that's exactly what it feels like people keep telling me.

There is more to life than money and work. I want a family and kids, and I
have lots of friends who prefer that over a career. I want personal
happiness,family,relationships, and community over "leaning in".

------
dpc_pw
Misleading clickgrab title.

The whole article is rather bad too, making far fetched conclusions.

The examples are kind of funny too. How many CEOs of big companies are in
America? What's the chance of me or my wife becoming one? Why do we use them
for any examples then? :D

